# Engine stalled and will not start again



## Darren (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a new 2014 Platinum 24 with the Ariens AX291 engine. I have used the unit twice before to clear snow and it ran flawlessly. Today, the engine started on the first pull and when I moved the choke from the Start to the Run position, the engine stalled. My subsequent attempts to restart the engine have been unsuccessful. Since my dealer is closed until Monday, do you guys have any suggestions on anything that I can try to get the engine restarted? Some things I have tried:


I'm using premium fuel from Shell so there is no ethanol content. The fuel is fresh and was pumped a few days ago.
Thinking that the engine may have been flooded, I let the unit sit for about an hour, removed the spark plug, shut off the fuel supply, can cranked the engine a few times.
I tried using both recoil and electric start.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Start with removing the plug, hooking the plug wire to it and hold it against the motor whole you crank it to check for spark. Keep in mind plugs can get fouled to the point they wont spark at all even after you clean them. Before the spark test flea. It and make a few swipes with a piece of sand paper in the plug gap. Not too much or you will change the gap.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you tried putting the choke back on?

Did you turn the fuel valve on?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Some engines require the choke be left 3/4 on for a bit and then moved to 1/2 and then off. I start my AX208 (Path-Pro) on 3/4 choke and it starts first pull every time. I leave it on 3/4 choke for a bit and then turn it off. If I turn the choke off immediately, the engine will stall every time. 

Make sure fuel valve is on and then try starting it on 3/4 choke. If it starts, leave it run a bit on 3/4 choke before turning the choke off.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Was the plug wet ?? If the plug wasn't wet you might be too lean rather than flooded.

Start at the beginning. Put on the choke, prime it once or twice depending on what you usually do and try starting it. After a few tires if it hasn't started, pull the plug and see if it's wet. If it's wet you're getting fuel and it's likely flooded. If it's not wet there might be a restriction in the fuel line or carb.


----------



## Darren (Jan 25, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Have you tried putting the choke back on?
> 
> Did you turn the fuel valve on?



I checked that the valve was on and tried a few different positions on the choke. I also ensured that the key was in and that the stop/run switch was in the run position.


----------



## Darren (Jan 25, 2014)

td5771 said:


> Start with removing the plug, hooking the plug wire to it and hold it against the motor whole you crank it to check for spark. Keep in mind plugs can get fouled to the point they wont spark at all even after you clean them. Before the spark test flea. It and make a few swipes with a piece of sand paper in the plug gap. Not too much or you will change the gap.


Hi,

I assume that you're suggesting trying the procedure from the video below:






I just got back from giving it a try and I did not see any spark. I will try again tomorrow since it was starting to get too cold in my garage (it's -14 C here and dropping).

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Darren (Jan 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Was the plug wet ?? If the plug wasn't wet you might be too lean rather than flooded.
> 
> Start at the beginning. Put on the choke, prime it once or twice depending on what you usually do and try starting it. After a few tires if it hasn't started, pull the plug and see if it's wet. If it's wet you're getting fuel and it's likely flooded. If it's not wet there might be a restriction in the fuel line or carb.


The plug was not particularly wet when I removed it but to be honest, I'm not sure what a wet plug from a flooded engine should look like. In any case, I followed the instructions from Snow Flooding Guideline.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you cleaned and scuffed the plug and had no spark you need to check the kill switches on you model. Key, on some the throttle all the way in the slowest position is a kill switch. I am not an expert on your particular machine. Someone with one can help out.

Look for ice or water build up in the areas of the kill switches or safety. May be shorting it out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or the wiring might have a small area that melted and shorted which will kill the spark as will the wire grounding out if the insulation on it gets cut or worn away and it's able to touch metal.


----------



## Darren (Jan 25, 2014)

To follow up on the resolution to the issue, it turned out to be faulty wiring going to the Run/Stop switch. The dealer fixed the wiring and everything is working well again. Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for coming back with an update.


----------

